# Robert Murray M'Cheyne on urgency in warning unconverted souls



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 26, 2020)

I started reading John Angell James's _An Earnest Ministry_ yesterday and it has encouraged me to publish this extract from Robert Murray M'Cheyne, which was languishing in my backlog of unpublished posts:

_With urgency_.—If a neighbour’s house were on fire, would we not cry aloud and use every exertion? If a friend were drowning, would we be ashamed to strain every nerve to save him? But alas! the souls of our neighbours are even now on their way to everlasting burnings,—they are ready to be drowned in the depths of perdition. Oh, shall we be less earnest to save their never-dying souls, than we would be to save their bodies? How anxious was the Lord Jesus in this! When He came near and beheld the city. He wept over it.

How earnest was Paul! “Remember that by the space of three years I ceased not to warn every one night and day with tears.” Such was George Whitfield; that great man scarcely ever preached without being melted into tears. Brethren, there is need of the same urgency now. Hell is as deep and as burning as ever. Unconverted souls are as surely rushing to it. Christ is as free — pardon as sweet as ever! Ah! how we shall be amazed at our coldness when we do get to heaven!

For the reference, see Robert Murray M'Cheyne on urgency in warning unconverted souls.

N.B. I am having the usual issue with the link owing to autocorrect tampering with M'Cheyne's surname.


----------

